# Leaking Piccino...



## Beanie Man (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi all, Ok, my Piccino is leaking water from the group head. Actually, only when there is coffee in the PF.

I assume that this means that the filter holder washer needs replacing?

Is it a Fracino specific part (FC104 from their spares), or is there amore generic washer I can source?

More importantly can I replace it myself!!?

Thanks...


----------



## Beanie Man (Feb 9, 2014)

Peter from Espresso Undergound had been great and sorted me out with the parts.

Hope that will fix it...


----------



## SimonJacobs (Mar 18, 2014)

Any tips and tricks on how to get the old one our appreciated...


----------



## almoalmo (Jul 12, 2012)

I changed mine by spearing it with a small electrical type screwdriver and hooking it out after first removing the shower screen. Hope this helps.


----------



## SimonJacobs (Mar 18, 2014)

Finally just got it out with the same screwdriver and a chisel!

Pretty difficult but it's out.

New one should be here tomorrow.

I presume a bit of veg oil on it and poke it in? I have a new shower screen coming to so will put that in too.


----------

